
Ask HN:  Looking for a guide to build a PC - snowbird122
I have always put together my own computers, because I can buy only what I need and don't have to pay markup for a full system.  I really don't enjoy following every PC hardware trend.  Historically, every few years, I would pull up the system guides from Ars Technica and buy all the parts for one of their systems.  It appears that this guide has gone away and the closest thing I can find is a ton of articles from Tom's Hardware which don't really compare.<p>Is there anything online that just tells me what to buy.<p>I'm looking for the equivalent of a friend that keeps up on all the hardware trends that can tell me what parts he would buy if he had $500 to spend.
======
jat850
Your profile doesn't have a contact e-mail address. Drop me an e-mail at (my
username) at gmail.com if you'd like, because I have some interest in
discussing this a bit.

I had begun working on a site that tracks current hardware trends, pricing,
shopping, and recommendations but I haven't looked at the project in a while.
If anyone is interested in collaborating on something like this, please feel
free to contact me as well.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
There's probably significant value in building something that works like a
DELL build your own PC tool, but pulls in components from all the sites over
the net, then puts together the shopping cart for you:

1) Takes you through each component choice: memory, case, cd/dvd, hd,etc.

2) As you choose the size for each one. 1tb hd? 8gb of ram?, it pulls together
the lowest price, and sets up the shopping cart for you.

Problem I see- getting orders from multiple vendors.

~~~
jat850
Roughly what I had in mind - along with other shopping options, such as
(mentioned by the OP) "what is the best computer for application X for $Y?"

------
dman
a) <http://www.anandtech.com/tag/guides> has guides that are updated
frequently and are pretty good. b) You can also head to www.hardforums.com and
get recommendations from techies themselves. People on hardforums are
extremely helpful and knowledgeable.

~~~
davidmathers
This. Also look for the roadmap articles and head to head comparison articles:

<http://www.anandtech.com/tag/cpus>

And there are usually head to head comparisons for each generation of new
components:

<http://www.anandtech.com/tag/mb>

<http://www.anandtech.com/tag/gpus>

<http://www.anandtech.com/tag/memory>

------
piotrSikora
In that price range?

ASUS P7H55D-M EVO
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131625))

Intel Core i3-550
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115065))

OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227507))

Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 1TB
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136490))

------
ovi256
What's wrong with the articles at Tom's Hardware like "System Builder
Marathon, June 2010: $550 Gaming PC" -
[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cpu-gpu-
overclock,2659.h...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cpu-gpu-
overclock,2659.html)

I found it very clear and informative. They also have $1000 and $2000 guides.

------
MarkHernandez
It's right in front of you, everywhere, even at the supermarket -- MaximumPC
magazine, in print and online. It's all there, building machines from $500 to
$3000. I'm building a new one right now and picking up all the hints that the
experience people will share in their articles even though I've done it many
times before.

------
dfreidin
The Ars Technica guide is still there. Here's the most recent one:
[http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/10/ars-system-
gu...](http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/10/ars-system-guide-
october-2009-edition.ars)

~~~
bbulkow
That Ars article is 9 months old and there have been no postings in the ars
hardware guide section since January. Since then, Intel updated its product
line with i3/i5/i7, so I think the poster is right to ask for a different
source.

------
jgg
This book might be of interest to you: [http://www.amazon.com/Elements-
Computing-Systems-Building-Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-
Systems-Building-Principles/dp/026214087X)

------
arpitnext
this will certainly help you

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/the-idiots-guide-to-building-
yo...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/the-idiots-guide-to-building-your-own-
computer/) (MUO)

------
sillicongal
thank u so much i wanna retweet this.

